# May WRUW 2018



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Half of Mayday over, so it's time to start the new WRUW.

For lack of someone more worthy willing to do it, I initiate May with my "Pre-exit watch":



























OMEGA 'Seamaster Compressor', ref. 166.0042, cal. 565

Yes, I know ... (yawn) ... you've seen this one quite often. But that's how it is - more and more do I come to the conclusion that this is the watch to stick with ;-)

Kind regards
Andreas


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy May Day. A Helbros with a interesting dial powered by a 21 J Lorsa P75.


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Another of these German-made 37mm electronic jobs which came branded variously as either Matthey-Doret, Junghans, Wedgefield, etc., and all seemingly driven by derivatives of the 17j Junghans 600.10 Ato-Chron movement, regardless of how the individual movements have been re-branded.

Today's one is a Matthey-Doret with the Junghans 600.12 and is huffily refusing my Mayday call to open up for its movement image. Luckily, the good Doctor has no such problems: http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&1&2uswk&Junghans_600_12


I have several versions of these things, all closely related, and whilst Sheffield Watch Co of New York _may_ have been the importer into the US, I still can't determine who actually made them.

Regards.


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

Anybody have a suggestion for uploading photos other then photobucket which is not allowing me to post photos?


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Going out on a date today.


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

DaBaeker said:


> Anybody have a suggestion for uploading photos other then photobucket which is not allowing me to post photos?


I use Imgur, it works great.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

JOSE G said:


> Going out on a date today.


Rado day :-!


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

1918 WWI Waltham RED 12 Trench Watch, 9k SOLID GOLD 1918 Dennison Watch Case Company Case, Factory Crown.

1918 15 Jewel Movement, Grade 365, Size 3/0s, Enamel RED 12 Military Dial, Correct Blue Steel Hands, Dark Brown Leather Strap.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Yet another RADO!


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

bubba48 said:


> Rado day :-!


Nice Manhattan


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Angelus arrived yesterday. Hands still have a bit of glow after this long.










Still not a 216 but I am still hunting. I have a 251 on the way next. And a Zenith...and another Zenith...and a 950B....Got to take a break....nah....back to looking lol

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

I went to the traditional 1st of May bicycle-race in Frankfurt today, one of the races, which belong to the first category of the World Tour.

Rain was expected, so I picked a not so expensive Timex diver and changed the wristband to under water conditions (10ATM/100 meters should have been sufficient), but fortunately, it was just a windy day without any rain. The race started near the SINN watch factory, perhaps a good reason to wear one of theirs, but that would have become an utterly expensive afternoon…

Had to move around a lot by car on side roads to follow the event in different places, especially up the mountains. This is a picture taken about an hour after the race had started and, of course, one image of the watch I am wearing today.

In case of interest: Alexander Kristoff from Norway won it for the fourth time.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Border-Reiver, thanks for sharing. I very much enjoy my inherited Timex Q Quartz. Date change took a fraction of the time compared to everything else in the box this morning.

Today is the ever-reliable 1949 Bulova President. For work days, it's been between this and the Royal Clipper for the past few weeks. One day I'll source a decent non-tapering 14mm strap for it instead of a cut-down 16mm.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

DaBaeker said:


> Anybody have a suggestion for uploading photos other then photobucket which is not allowing me to post photos?


https://imgur.com/










Regards,


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Some mustard lume for may day.


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Today, this 1960s Indus De Luxe. Indus, based in Rotterdam, seems to have been yet another brand (after Pontiac) common in the Benelux, but not so much anywhere else. Under the bonnet, ETA 2391 in its later version (with a mobile stud carrier).


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

JOSE G said:


> I use Imgur, it works great.


So do I, works great for me as well. Far better than Photobucket (I mean, better than what Photobucket was before it turned into ransomware).


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Benrus









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobW (Mar 28, 2010)

Today it's my Illinois dating to about 1923, an early example of the Art Nouveau era transitioning to the Art Deco period of wristwatch design in the 1920s and early 1930s. This watch features a cushion-shaped case and 15-jewel movement.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Vintage Timex Electric today!
Just got a band after 3 weeks of hemming-and-hawwing.
Running about 2-3 minutes slow a week. Not bad for 40 years old or so. (I figure it's early 70's. No way yet found to date it)

First day wearing it today. It was fun to see ticking away. Found myself looking at it just for fun.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil Automatic today.

Yes.. It is its original bracelet. And yes it is pink T-shirt


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

And yes the hand is pink too


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes, I know, I know, it's another Doublematic, and if you never saw another one from me it would still be too soon. But I did 'fess up a while ago to having a few of them, so in the hope that no-one will notice, this one came out of the box today - 34.5mm and driven by the 30j Felsa 4000.

I'll try to leave a decent interval before the next one shows its face.

Regards.


----------



## DNO74 (May 8, 2013)

Maratac Pilot. I put an old Stowa band on to see if I liked it before ordering a larger size. The smaller band didn't end up bugging me too much and stayed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Today: Extremely elegant JUNGHANS Electronic Ato Chron (this model had been made between 1967 and 1972), movement Junghans cal. 600.10, electro-mechanical, f= 21.600 A/h and equipped with 17 jewels, quite unusual for such type of a watch which also runs very precise.

It originally came with a button cell Malloroy WH3 / 1.35V. Some of these watches do not run on modern button cells with 1.5V, but here it's no problem. Any 1.5V button cell with the right size 5.4mm x 11.6mm (like Varta 303) will work.

There are lots of stupid comments around, like saying the watch will run fast with a higher voltage. This is of course total nonsense, it either works and can take this higher voltage or not, otherwise this has no influence at all. Else, the watch would run continuously slower if the battery gets weaker and with it the voltage. Also here, it still runs until a certain minimum voltage level is reached (perhaps even a little longer when starting with a higher voltage?).


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Eberhard Extra-Fort from early 1950s in 39mm rose gold case. I'm always surprised how bad the dial looks in close-ups because it actually is very appealing on my wrist. Maybe I need new glasses.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

badbackdan said:


> Eberhard Extra-Fort from early 1950s in 39mm rose gold case. I'm always surprised how bad the dial looks in close-ups because it actually is very appealing on my wrist. Maybe I need new glasses.
> 
> View attachment 13106643


Perhaps a compromise... There are glasses out there which can beautify things and let you see details as well.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

badbackdan said:


> Eberhard Extra-Fort from early 1950s in 39mm rose gold case. I'm always surprised how bad the dial looks in close-ups because it actually is very appealing on my wrist. Maybe I need new glasses.


No, Daniel. It does not look bad!!


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

New arrival: Omega ref. 2603-4, cal. 266 (1953). Spider lugs, 38 mm SS case, two tone dial... It does need a new crystal, but yet, I'm loving it!


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

1948 Roamer made for Turler, powered by the MST 360:


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

EP today.


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Atlantic Varldsmastarur Super Jet in all stainless.










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

badbackdan said:


> Eberhard Extra-Fort from early 1950s in 39mm rose gold case. I'm always surprised how bad the dial looks in close-ups because it actually is very appealing on my wrist. Maybe I need new glasses.
> 
> View attachment 13106643


Are these hands ok?


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

laikrodukas said:


> Are these hands ok?


I would say that the style is right but the min hand is too short as it should reach the ring with the black numbers and the chrono seconds is a bit too long. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

thoth said:


> I would say that the style is right but the min hand is too short as it should reach the ring with the black numbers and the chrono seconds is a bit too long. But I could be wrong.


Agreed, I think the minute hand is too short. But the color and style are right on, and the watch has other flaws (dial damage, crown), so I haven't tried to find anything better. Maybe at its next service, if I keep it that long. I've started to look at culling my collection a bit and focusing on my best pieces. Eberhards are getting hard to find though, everyone likes the large cases, and at least this one hasn't been re-dialed.


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

badbackdan said:


> Agreed, I think the minute hand is too short. But the color and style are right on, and the watch has other flaws (dial damage, crown), so I haven't tried to find anything better. Maybe at its next service, if I keep it that long. I've started to look at culling my collection a bit and focusing on my best pieces. Eberhards are getting hard to find though, everyone likes the large cases, and at least this one hasn't been re-dialed.


I like it as it is. Sure the hands may not be exactly right but hands can be replaced in the future if it actually bothered someone. I agree, having the original dial is a big plus for the watch. If it was in my collection it would be in the drawer that is the "pry it from my cold dead hands" drawer. Or at least in the "Being sold at retirement only and kids don't get it" drawer.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Morning Sun










Regards,


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Today Junghans-Tula PW


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

70s Rado Blue Tiger









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce (Sep 11, 2013)

Haven't posted here in a while, because I'm boring in the sense that I've been wearing this more or less continuously. Fun fact: it runs +/-30s per MONTH.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

1976 Timex M25 for today.

Welsh-made and a neat enough little watch but, at 30.5mm, it falls squarely (or roundly) into the "wish-I'd-asked-the-size-before-buying-it" category.

Regards.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

rokoce: I have a G-Shock that doesn't keep time that well. 

balaton: Nothing wrong with that size. Today's Royal Clipper is only 30mm and possibly the most comfortable watch I own.









I also might be the only male who saw the new 32mm Tudor Black Bay and thought they could rock that.


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

@DNO74 really nice Maratac, but obviously not vintage

@Border-Reiver My experience is that tuning forks do run significantly faster on 1.5 cells, until some moment is reached when the battery looses enough charge to run with a proper speed. Some electrics (observed with Junghans 600) run faster with a weak battery - counterintuitive thing at first glance, but makes sense if you think how weaker impulse equals shorter swing, so the balance returns to the starting position faster. I've never noticed electrics to run faster with 1.5 cells, but i'm not totally writing this possibility off. Might be plausible for some movements.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Hamilton Sea Sentinel red seconds and red light on my corner










Calibre 688 ETA 2390 circa 1973










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Omega ref. 2686, cal. 283 (1953). Arrived some days ago, with the one I wore yesterday. My first solid gold piece...


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

balaton said:


> 1976 Timex M25 for today.
> 
> Welsh-made and a neat enough little watch but, at 30.5mm, it falls squarely (or roundly) into the "wish-I'd-asked-the-size-before-buying-it" category.
> 
> Regards.


*DUNDEE, SCOTLAND!!!* ...until Timex closed the shop in 1993 due to a long and very violent strike.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Old charmer.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Helbros panda from the 70s. Valjoux 7733.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

hotsauz said:


> Old charmer.


Watch and strap - what a beautiful match!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Vintage Seiko moon phase.

This is a beautiful little watch!

Gorgeous on the black vintage lizard band.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Border-Reiver said:


> *DUNDEE, SCOTLAND!!!* ...until Timex closed the shop in 1993 due to a long and very violent strike.


Of course it was! I was in "Smiths/Ingersoll" mode when I posted that - comes with being really old.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> rokoce: I have a G-Shock that doesn't keep time that well.
> 
> balaton: Nothing wrong with that size. Today's Royal Clipper is only 30mm and possibly the most comfortable watch I own.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely correct, although that extra 0.5mm does make all the difference (!).

Regards.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Arrived yesterday. Had to put the band in the ultrasonic for almost 2 hours to clean it out. After that the pins were easier to get out to size it down.

Chronometre Zenith Automatic Captain.



















Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

My just delivered Hamilton.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## verymickey (Sep 7, 2016)

fiskadoro said:


> Yet another RADO!
> 
> View attachment 13104083


very cool looking piece. love the shape


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

OMEGA 'Seamaster' Automatic 'Big Square', ref. 166.0138/BCT, cal. 1012

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

Heuer 2000, circa 1984.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

1970-ish 33mm Poljot Autodate with the 29j 2416 Kosmos today. Details of the movement's technical "smarts", courtesy of R.R., here: 

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&1&2uswk&Poljot_2416

Regards.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

I am staring the month with this “old boy”, same age as me.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Bulova SurfKing










Calibre 11AL circa 1966









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Another vintage Russian here.

Case type 33 from the 80's

Still shiny and new. 
Showing it's age in one little way: It only winds up 15 turns then clicks- lasts 14 hours. But hey- It's a Vostok from the 80's!


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Border-Reiver said:


> Watch and strap - what a beautiful match!


Appreciate the words sir!


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

'50 seitacche with 22A. First auto movement from Longines.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Mido Multifort Super Automatic, cal. 1017 (early forties). I know, I know: its hands were relumed. Not my doing, as I purchased it in this condition. Notwithstanding this detail, I like this one very much: the red second hand and the dial are just beautiful. Around here, it's not that easy to find an old Multifort that well preserved.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Today, it's the 38mm Tissot from 1939:


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Another vintage Russian here.
> 
> Case type 33 from the 80's
> 
> ...


Love that case back.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

balaton said:


> Love that case back.


Thanks!
I have 3 more Komandirskies on the way (I found a batch on a deal) so I am gonna be taking some casebacks off and checking serial numbers to see what's what. I'll check this one out too.

Probably post my info in the right forum when I get to it.

thanks!
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

1918 WWI 18k Solid Gold Waltham Dennison Demi-Hunter Trench Watch.

BIG 34.5mm Dennison case, 16 jewels, original factory crown, blue enamel on the demi lid.

Stamped 3 times for 18k gold, Birmingham date letter code of "t", it weighs 21.4 grams with the movement removed.

Finding one of these in 18k solid gold is pretty hard!


----------



## bluestifford (Jun 21, 2010)

Still this one for me. 1987 eta 2892-2 top.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Wyler clamshell


----------



## Krogerfoot (Oct 23, 2016)

1968 Omega Constellation, just arrived


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## novaa77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Rotary "Jet Flyer"


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Seiko SKX005 from 1997

Not sure is it black










or blue


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been wearing this for about a week now










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34mm Kama, possibly from the early 1960s and bearing what looks like the stamp of the Vostok factory. 

Also featuring an almost pristine dial, carefully-matched hands, and a 17j Raketa 2603 which is nowhere close to being regulated off the scale.

Regards.


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

balaton said:


> 34mm Kama, possibly from the early 1960s and bearing what looks like the stamp of the Vostok factory.
> 
> Also featuring an almost *pristine dial, carefully-matched hands*, and a 17j Raketa 2603 which is *nowhere close to being regulated off the scale*.
> 
> Regards.


Just like it came from the factory yesterday


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

laikrodukas said:


> Just like it came from the factory yesterday


..........or possibly just slightly better. Maybe it's NOS?


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

'59 Mido Multifort


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

balaton said:


> ..........or possibly just slightly better. Maybe it's NOS?


No doubt about that, just like this one here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/mystery-watch-4699213.html


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

I thought it's quiet around here and then I realised I was still living in April!
Great bootsale finds this weekend:















The Ingersoll is not that old but has seen a lot of use, by someone who kept the tin, bless 'em.

The Smiths alarm is a real rarity. It has been around the farm alot of times but with some gentle coaxing has started to run. The inspiration for the shape of the hour hand must give a clue as to what was in the news when they designed the clock but the reason why they would stick the Empire State Building in the middle of a farmyard eludes me.
PS: The little chicken bottom left sits atop the escapement lever and rocks back and forth, as if scolding her chicks, when the movement is running.


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

Rose gold plated late 50's Enicar today. At 37 mm quite large for the day.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

My dad's watch:



























Chronographe Suisse, cal. Landeron 48

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Still enjoying life with the Labrador










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Very much of its time and place, this 1970s 34.4mm Ruhla-badged job today. My notes from buying it a few years ago (why?) say that the movement is a Ruhla 053 and I've no idea now where that came from. 

Instead, looking at it again today suggests something from the jewel-free UMF 24 family, so that's what I'll go with.

Regards.


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

1973 Waltham "Rally Sport" Dive Watch, 25 jewel incabloc automatic.

Five color dial, two tone enamel rotating bezel, day & date feature, the lume still glows in the dark.

All original, except for the silicone band.

A beautiful 45 year old piece!


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

This is my father's pride-and-joy IWC that he wore day and night for 30 years. He became enamored with IWC when he was stationed in Europe, but was not knowledgeable about watches, and always called his watch a "SCHAFFHAUSEN". Clearly, it is re-dialed, a fact that I didn't discover until I took high resolution photos to post on the forum a couple of years ago. It's interesting that the fine details (including the greenish color of the lume) are hard to see with the naked eye. Also, the dial retains a nice brushed finish with some patina, which fooled me from afar. Once I noticed that the font was sloppy, I then realized that the dial was missing the word "AUTOMATIC", which should have made it obvious. Other than that, the watch seems legit, and has a high-quality cal 853 (21j, adjusted to 5 positions) from 1959 in a 36.5mm SS case from 1962. A three year gap is apparently not uncommon for IWC, based on my observations.

I wear it on an Omega BoR bracelet, which works well. If it weren't re-dialed, it would be a desirable watch, because it is sort of a poor-man's Ingenieur (cal 666), with a nearly identical case, dial, and movement. It lacks the magnetic shielding obviously, but it does have its original dust cover. Unfortunately, I don't know the reference number.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

1925 cal 76 IWC movement in a 1929 IWC silver case on my Streamline deployment strap. I've been working on this for about a month and it is finally coming together. I need more sympathetic hands though.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

My Fathers Seiko.

Date wheel has a mind of of its own and I think the hands have been replaced. It stopped about 10 years ago - I got it fixed about 5 years ago but by then he was wearing a Seiko quartz chrono and was happy to stick with it and still wears it today. He liked that it was no fuss and kept perfect time for the radio news broadcast.










Regards,


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

One of my faves Hamilton Bradford.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Oops here's the Bradford....









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

A not so common Marc Favre


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Rare Seiko..


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34mm Swiss-made 1960s Teka with its 1j Baumgartner 875 and hands needing sync'd. Most likely to have been a sub-brand of the Basis Watch Co, and R.R.'s database explains the patent (Brevet) application here: http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&1&2uswk&Baumgartner_875

Bought some years ago from Germany when, clearly wrongly, the watch had been listed twice, both with identical images and descriptions. One was offered at the equivalent of about $180 and strangely failed to sell, even after a few times around the carousel. The other listing was for the rather more realistic equivalent of about $10, and is today's wearer.

Regards.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6309-7049 

... november 1978


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

1967 Longines for jury deliberations.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Bulova Blue (second hand) Monday










Phantom calibre 10BUC circa 1954









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I know you're all getting bored with seeing this but I'm still enjoying it's company and I've finally stopped looking at my wrist for the time 



















Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## luckylukehappy (Apr 12, 2012)

Long time no see guys....


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Silvergines!


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada.
it is the start of another great week.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Today: Big, fat and heavy 1970s Delma Automatik; was sold as NOS some years ago and still in pristine condition. It got a new wristband (I kept the original). Can't really bring myself to wear it, so it will be three days on the watch winder again. Best day and date quickset ever. Crown position 2 forward or backward for one or the other, the first caliber with such a quickset by ETA.
Movement ETA cal. 2789, f=21.600 A/h, 25 jewels, power reserve 48h.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## donvegas (Apr 16, 2018)

She ain't pretty but, got it going this weekend. Keeps time. It's an interesting piece, at least to me


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Vintage, India special.
$16 - totally worth it!
HMT (redialed but done well!)


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Does anyone know what I have here? Just got it from my mother and she thinks it was from her father. I suspect it is pre ww2. They lived in Poland and Germany.
I am not competent enough to attempt to open it up.
thanks for any input. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## bluestifford (Jun 21, 2010)

maguirejp said:


> View attachment 13120659
> View attachment 13120663
> View attachment 13120665
> Does anyone know what I have here? Just got it from my mother and she thinks it was from her father. I suspect it is pre ww2. They lived in Poland and Germany.
> ...


It will need opening, even then it might just be an unsigned swiss movement.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Manual Wind w/42 Hour Power Reserve

*







_


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

great wittnauer, maguirejp, love this type of straps


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow ... that's been two days, man! So many beautiful watches, I can't tell which I'd prefer most. Maguire's Wittnauer? Or that Benrus Citation by jlow28? Or would I go for gr8sw's Kontiki?

No - I know: Literustyfan's colorful Waltham diver pulls it off for me. Wow - what a marvellous, wonderful timepiece! (Does that have a pressure gauge around the dial?)

But all other watches were great, too - as usual ;-)

Aother beautiful summer day in paradise:



























NERI Chronograph, ref. 91010, cal. Valjoux 7736

;-)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## RobW (Mar 28, 2010)

Circa 1969 Omega Geneve with a 552 caliber movement.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Here's one today for any lovers of French obscurities (I guess that'll be me, then), this 34mm VEC, with a Piquette-signed case back and driven by a 17j Lorsa P72 which, incidentally, I don't ever recall seeing in a copper tone before.

In a 2011 thread, Marrick apparently showed a Piquette-branded watch (image now gone), also with a Lorsa P72 and with Amko Watch Co. signed on the movement, similar to mine here. I gather that Amko were New York-based importers, certainly of the Piquette brand from the few examples I've seen. 

My seller had optimistically attributed this (French) watch to (Swiss) Ulysse Nardin, apparently because of the Piquette-signed case back and because Ulysse Nardin had such a brand. Now, I can't explain the Amko/Piquette connection with other watches, but I'm guessing that mine has "borrowed" a perfectly-fitting case back from something else which is now feeling a bit of a draught about its nether regions. So, this may well be a "watch of parts" and whilst I suppose there's always the possibility that the case back and movement are right with the dial being wrong, I really can't see anyone taking that trouble for a watch like this.

For anyone interested, Mikrolisk has an entry for V.E.C. (note the dots) as registered to SR Ltd. Etablissements of Marseille in 1932, but I'm unconvinced that this is the same as mine and so I'm still left coming up empty.

Regards.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Same old thing going on over here










Matt


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Back to the '46 Omega ref. MI 2214:


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Mondia Moonstone


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Balto Chronograph, cal. Excelsior Park 4 (late 40's / early 50's).


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Colomby.


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## probep (Nov 8, 2015)

I think it's one of the last watches produced by Cortébert; the first half of the 1970s; cal. Unitas 6425


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

HMT Kohinoor. Bought as NOS for a whopping 8 bucks and free shipping. I havent worn it much since it came from the exotic East. But now as I look at it, with its creamy gold dial and classic simple 70s steel case, its beginning to grow on me.I will give it a 2 week run and see how I feel then. It sure doesnt look like an 8 dollar watch. But thats the genius of HMT.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely watches again, guys! |>

@ GUTuna: wow! That Moonstone is coooool!

@ ElvisSilva: beautiful Chronograph! An EP-4 is on my to-do-list, too ;-)

I'm "chrono-graphic" too, today:



























UNITAS Chronograph, cal. Venus 188

Kind regards
Andreas


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Today, a 35mm Oberon, from a company about which there's not much to find. It seems to have been registered by Erwin Rudolf in 1951 before becoming largely inactive by the mid-1970s and has nothing to do with "Oberon" models sold by Storm or NTH. 

For a while, they did make their own movement(s), or at least a 17j and a 21j version of a single calibre and whilst I have one of each in Josmar-branded watches, the movement in today's Oberon is stamped as a 17j Brac 903. I'm unable to find any representations of this calibre, although parts for it seem to be referenced by Bestfit.

The first image is how I bought it ("for spares/repairs") and the second is after its visit to my watchmaker from whence it emerged with a leather band, new crystal, replacement sweep seconds hand, new crown & stem, new mainspring and a service. So, including the purchase price, I've ended up spending the equivalent of about $45.00 on a watch worth, at best, perhaps half of that, but I guess that's all part of the joy of collecting vintage nonsenses.

Regards.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

2639-5


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ ElvisSilva: beautiful Chronograph! An EP-4 is on my to-do-list, too ;-)
> 
> Kind regards
> Andreas


_Danke_, Andreas! Your Unitas is beautiful too! Such a fine collection of chronographs, the one you possess. I hope someday I can catch you up!


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Still going strong










Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1973 SpeedTimer "Kakume" (photo from yesterday)


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Today: 1970s Favre-Leuba, twin barrel movement cal. Favre Leuba 251 - the real thing and certainly _not_ coming from the butchers in Bombay. The latter, however, has one drawback: you can't get it with a dial in turquoise, light blue or pink or with a HMT-movement&#8230;


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Omega ref. 2603-4, cal. 266 (1953).


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Just got it back. Omega 520

Service, ratchet wheel replaced with oem one, crystal replaced.










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil Quartz


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

fiskadoro said:


> Mondia Moonstone
> 
> View attachment 13122083


well...

that was awesome.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Restored Seiko Navigator Timer. This watch is so accurate. Beyond pleased with it.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

And after work...


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Elvis Silva said:


> _Danke_, Andreas! Your Unitas is beautiful too! Such a fine collection of chronographs, the one you possess. I hope someday I can catch you up!


Thank you very much, Elvis! I'm sure you will as my chronograph collection has become largely static (models of interest having become way too expensive for me) so I have to rely on personal luck. (Only recently someone on the UhrForum found a Breitling with cal. 15 at a local flea market for ten Euros (in a package with two other nice watches - so yes, they're still out there, one only has to find them ;-))

@ Primabaleron: nice Heuer! |> Can you tell me what model that is? Should be a Mercedes 300 SL, right? By whom is it?

I'm wearing something blue today:



























SEIKO 'DX' Automatic Day-Date, ref. 6106-5410, cal. 6106C

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

1970s 34mm Benrus Electronic with the 13j ESA 9154 Dynotron movement and dial without the often-seen additional "Technipower" branding.

Regards.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Today: 1960s Beleco Switzerland, movement Standard cal. 1686 (AS 1686).

I could never figure out if this is Beleco / Voumard Montres SA., Hautrive and Neuchatel, Switzerland or Beleco / Max Brailowsky & Co. Beleco Watch, La-Chaux-de-Fonds, Switzerland (as listed in Mikrolisk).


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Bzzzzzzz...


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Duval Chronograph


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Newbie here









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wearing this little Lorsa powered guy today.

Relationship to the Liverpudlian percussionist is unknown.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Thank you very much, Elvis! I'm sure you will as my chronograph collection has become largely static (models of interest having become way too expensive for me) so I have to rely on personal luck. (Only recently someone on the UhrForum found a *Breitling with cal. 15 at a local flea market for ten Euros* (in a package with two other nice watches - so yes, they're still out there, one only has to find them ;-))
> 
> Best regards
> Andreas


Cacildis, Andreas!!

(Sorry for my typically brazilian interjection, but at the moment I'm quite short of english language expressions to convey my utter surprise for your happy find!)

You will certainly show it to us, won't you??


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> Wearing this little Lorsa powered guy today.
> 
> Relationship to the Liverpudlian percussionist is unknown.
> 
> View attachment 13126841


So, it's that Scouser drummer and not Bingo. Difficult to tell.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Border-Reiver said:


> So, it's that Scouser drummer and not Bingo. Difficult to tell.


Here's an older pic of it. It just wants somebody to love.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Vintage piece. Vintage movement. Vintage-y strap.

They truly don't make 'em like this anymore...

Timex Electric! Just look at that styling!

Sure it's small, but it packs a big wallop!









(PS Yes I am taking some Polywatch to it in the next few days)


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

Rail travel calls for Railroad Accutron


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

@Myman Speedsonic? Wow! Very cool


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Funky Friday










Regards,


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

De Luxe today.


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

Still on my wrist after midnight!

Again my Dugena with a massive 70s all steel case. Inside there a classic ETA 2783.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

I love this watch


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

bubba48 said:


> I love this watch


So do I.


----------



## Krogerfoot (Oct 23, 2016)

balaton said:


> So, including the purchase price, I've ended up spending the equivalent of about $45.00 on a watch worth, at best, perhaps half of that, but I guess that's all part of the joy of collecting vintage nonsenses.
> 
> Regards.


I'd say $45 for a handsome and distinctive watch that makes you happy is the bargain of the century. Very nice find.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil Automatic


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Krogerfoot said:


> I'd say $45 for a handsome and distinctive watch that makes you happy is the bargain of the century. Very nice find.


Thank you kindly. It scrubbed up quite nicely, as I'd hoped it might.

Regards.


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

A trip to Asia 









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

A pocket watch for a change today:

Small 1836 sterling silver pocket watch (Ø 45mm), England, pointed tooth escapement.

The British Hallmarking system, the keeping of records, comprehensive and high quality literature or the availability of proper documentation makes collecting these antique watches particularly enjoyable.

London silver mark, date letter 1836, the watchmaker right on the movement (and not hidden under the balance wheel):Thomas Strange from Banbury.

The 'BN' on the case stands for Benjamin Norton, Banner Street, St. Luke's, London.

And in case you want to know a little more what e.g. Benjamin Norton was up to in his days, the Public Record Office in the National Archives holds available lots of information against a small fee to respect the Crown's copyright. I picked up Benjamin Norton's last will of September 1841 (in case you are reading the text, the strange characters at the end of some lines are just spacers to make sure that no one is putting something in afterwards).


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Today, a 34mm Westclox in a steel case. Made by Westclox Scotland in Dumbarton, the plant operated between 1948 and 1988, initially for clocks before latterly adding watches to their product line and was, by Scottish standards, a major operation as can be seen here (with acknowledgement and thanks to Clock History): https://clockhistory.com/westclox/company/scotland/index.html

Outwardly, today's watch is in one of the better conditions I've seen of this brand, although opening it reveals a rather exotically-marked movement. Perhaps some harsh "cleaning" fluid had reacted with the brass or any lacquer film but despite its, ahem, blemishes, the watch works just fine. The final image is of an identical movement from one of my non-runners, and whilst not having suffered the same fate, has issues of its own which will need to be addressed at some stage. Maybe.

Regards.


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

This is the earliest Dennison case I've seen...............

Birmingham England hallmark of "n" for 1912!

Sterling silver Dennison case, size 0s, 15 jewels, enamel RED 12 dial, blue steel hands.

This case was made by Dennison employee Enoch Carpenter 106 years ago, the "C" at the bottom of the hallmark list is his stamp.

The proper name for this case is the "Lentille No-Dome".


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Elvis Silva said:


> Cacildis, Andreas!!
> 
> (Sorry for my typically brazilian interjection, but at the moment I'm quite short of english language expressions to convey my utter surprise for your happy find!)
> 
> You will certainly show it to us, won't you??


I should do so, definitely, if I were the lucky guy who found it. ;-) But it wasn't me, it was a fellow on the German "UhrForum". Here you can have a look.

Today, it's another chronograph for me:



























TEWOR Automatic Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7750

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Emperor II today.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

6139-6000 from 1970


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Life with the Labrador is still going fine










Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey Matt, I landed a proper one. It still needs some work but considering the amount of rust there was inside, especially on the keyless stuff, it's going pretty well. It took two days in a bath of WD40/White spirit to free up the clutch from the stem, and turn the crown wheel back into two pieces.
I am wondering what the original crown would look like and, in fact, if anybody has a spare one laying around that we could negotiate over. PMs anybody?


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

30mm 1950s Pobeda with its older-style 15j ZiM 2602.

Crown wheel missing one of its screws and whilst I hate to think where that may have gone, it doesn’t appear to be rattling about in the movement. Which is good.

Regards.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

busmatt said:


> Life with the Labrador is still going fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Highly interesting origin. Not exactly Harrods, London or Tuerler, Zurich, nevertheless a very special place (sorry for that, Matt!) I guess things have looked different 100 years ago and the place was recently renovated.

The shop seems to be gone. Perhaps, you could look for that sign, next time you are in London.

Quote: 'Allworthy Bros, 13, 15 Camden High Street, Borough of Camden, London NW1, 2003 • "Money advanced on pictures, bronzes, violins &c &c" says this wonderful old pawnbroker's sign above a Dickensian-looking yard entrance. By Jul 2008 the Allworthy sign had gone, to reveal that it was shaped to hide a window beneath. By 2015 the derelict unit on the left housed a Vietnamese street food joint, while the right remained as Nicholas Cameras.'


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

slopingsteve said:


> Hey Matt, I landed a proper one. It still needs some work but considering the amount of rust there was inside, especially on the keyless stuff, it's going pretty well. It took two days in a bath of WD40/White spirit to free up the clutch from the stem, and turn the crown wheel back into two pieces.
> I am wondering what the original crown would look like and, in fact, if anybody has a spare one laying around that we could negotiate over. PMs anybody?
> View attachment 13131229
> 
> View attachment 13131239


Nice, and the fat lug case I like, I've always liked the sentence "Ponga junta en el fondo" it trips of the tounge. ?

Enjoy it, oh, and vintage adds are great for seeking out the correct crown style.

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

FELCA 'tele guide' Automatic, 1979 Commemorative Edition 'Foundation Canton Jura', ref. 8128-1, cal. ETA 2789

Best regards, and enjoy your weekend!

Andreas


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

I've been thinking that perhaps, just maybe, possibly I actually now have enough watches.
The Seamaster above was one model I've been hankering after for a while, and this one, with the added attraction of a bit of work to do, has been a sort of epiphany.
They say "See Rome and die...."
Perhaps my version is "Seamaster and......... pie".
Sorry, I baulked at predicting my own demise when an unusual feeling of dread came over me as I was preparing to type "....di


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Nothing fancy. I got this and it was mud-caked and the crystal was scratched so badly you could not see it was a Seiko DX.
6106-7759.
the only issue is a well-worn case and the crown is bent. Neither effects the running.

took some jewelers rouge then Polywatch to the crystal and WOW!

The dial is pristine and it sparkles all over from the sunlight!

Just WOW!

(Still a few scratches but 80% better than it was!)















Hmmmmm. I was trying to count the beat are and I think this may be a 28,800 beat watch. (rather than the usual 21,000bph from the era). 
Did Seiko make the 6106 in 28,800? Hmmmm. 
I know the different factories had slight differences in their movements. (Thanks for that tidbit Spencer Klein.)


----------



## Shum (May 24, 2013)

I wanted a nice Tissot PR516 as they have become all the rage over here but I can't really afford one so I took a look in my Tissot junk box and cobbled this old model together.








Everything is PR516 and a bit worn but now I got one and after I serviced the movement it works like a new watch. I can't be bothered with changing the date though as it doesn't have quickset and like most here I use a watch a few days then switch to another.

I can't express how overjoyed I am taking junk part worth $30 making a $100 watch with them.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34mm 1970s Benrus Technipower, again with the 13j ESA 9154 Dynotron and my final one of this style.

Regards.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

SEIKO?

Yes!



























SEIKO Automatic, ref. 7025-8080, cal. 7025A

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Now back home and wearing my latest acquisition



















According to this database thingy it's approximately 110 years old 

https://pocketwatchdatabase.com/search/result/waltham/16794650

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shum (May 24, 2013)

That is so cool busmatt!


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

Lovely day in Hampshire today. Time to put on a pair of Marigolds and help wash the lunchtime dishes wearing an appropriate water sign watch.
1966 Aquastar Deepstar with Valjoux 92. The worlds first 10 ATM rated chronograph. 
37.5 mm without crown - The perfect size for me and not too 'in your face'. Not easy to photograph the colour correctly but the dial is midnight blue
with just the slightest hint of purple. Must have looked amazing when new because the lume on the hands was originally light peppermint green which can
still just about be seen under magnification.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

kazrich said:


> Lovely day in Hampshire today. Time to put on a pair of Marigolds and help wash the lunchtime dishes wearing an appropriate water sign watch.
> 1966 Aquastar Deepstar with Valjoux 92. The worlds first 10 ATM rated chronograph.
> 37.5 mm without crown - The perfect size for me and not too 'in your face'. Not easy to photograph the colour correctly but the dial is midnight blue
> with just the slightest hint of purple. Must have looked amazing when new because the lume on the hands was originally light peppermint green which can
> still just about be seen under magnification.


Very interesting dial and caseback!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Mid-'70s Dynabeat with Timex's 28,800bph M255 electronic movement.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Here's a vintage Victorinox from the early 80's. 
Check out the logo BELOW the hands!

Hands were tritium so they don't glow anymore, and I suspect that at one point the bezel glowed too. 
Asked Victrinox, but all they could give me was an approximate date.

In all these forums I have NEVER seen one with a logo below the hands. Have you?









Oh yeah- still keeps great time-- +1 to 2 sec a month difference. The second hand strikes the markers dead on too.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Is that a bear just passing along Alaskan woods?


----------



## Shum (May 24, 2013)

danger danger Will Robinson!


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

@balaton may be you know why many of this watches with ESA 9154 are front-loaders? I have similar Benrus Citation, the stem is not split and I have no Idea how you are supposed to remove it when opening it through crystal. seems as a strange design/engineering choice...


----------



## metr0man (Feb 17, 2018)

Carpenter M1A Brooklyn Field watch


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

dspt said:


> @balaton may be you know why many of this watches with ESA 9154 are front-loaders? I have similar Benrus Citation, the stem is not split and I have no Idea how you are supposed to remove it when opening it through crystal. seems as a strange design/engineering choice...


I'm afraid I don't know. I have watches such as Hamilton and Tradition with ESA 9154 movements which are rear-opening, but others like Caravelle, Benrus, Jules Jurgensen, and Stellaris etc. which have 9154 or 915x and are front-loaders. Seems to be at the whim of the individual makers.

Regards.


----------



## Shum (May 24, 2013)

balaton said:


> I'm afraid I don't know. I have watches such as Hamilton and Tradition with ESA 9154 movements which are rear-opening, but others like Caravelle, Benrus, Jules Jurgensen, and Stellaris etc. which have 9154 or 915x and are front-loaders. Seems to be at the whim of the individual makers.
> 
> Regards.


On a Benrus I have you first remove the bottom cover and take out the stem then remove the crystal and take out the movement. On a second Benrus I just looked at actually has a split stem so they had several solutions.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

http://imgur.com/9RF6MqR


Regards,


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Image not attaching - try this?

That was tricky

Fixing wasn't an option I'm afraid. We took the problem with the Quick Reply attachments to the forum software developer, and they told us they couldn't fix it for us. Not an ideal situation, but the removing the option was the best outcome for it.

So there are 3 buttons on the "Go Advanced " page for adding image. There is the Paperclip icon in the tool bar, and the "Manage Attachments" below the text box. Both of these will bring up the window you were more familiar with, with all of the images you've inserted in the past listed. There is also the "Insert Image" button (just below the Paperclip) that will bring up the window in the image CMSgt Bo added.

Finally, if you've added an image and it hasn't inserted inline, if you click the small arrow next to the paperclip icon, you'll get a list of all the attachments you've added to your post. Clicking on them there will insert the image inline.

Man, when you spell it all out like this you can see how convoluted it is. And that's without mentioning adding images by url. If you can find a method from all that that makes sense to you, run with it.

Adding a screenshot to hopefully make this clearer.

Regards,


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Leonidas for the CS(I)


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

bubba48 said:


> Leonidas for the CS(I)


Amazing condition!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

laikrodukas said:


> Is that a bear just passing along Alaskan woods?


HsHa Ha Ha Ha!

I know what it is. and I am not telling!

PHPPHHBBTT!!!!


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Rado Blue Tiger









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> HsHa Ha Ha Ha!
> 
> I know what it is. and I am not telling!
> 
> PHPPHHBBTT!!!!


Sasquatch! Enhance the image and you'll make millions. Maybe.


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Good morning and....nice week.


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Good morning and....nice week.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

This today










It's really hard to capture but the enamel on the front isn't black, it's blue 









Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Today is my re-dialed Seiko 5. A couple of members here didn't care much for the Mumbai yellow dial (it was the way it was given to me). So I scoured the net and came up with this one.
I hope they approve. Enjoy your Monday everyone!


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Today: Serviced *1960s ROAMER LimeLight Automatic*, movement MST (Roamer) cal. 479 = ETA cal. 2622, f=21,600 A/h.

The winding mechanism of this automatic movement is so effective, that you don't need any pre-winding. As a matter of fact, you can't even do it as the crown is too far in. Just put it on the wrist and forget about it. It starts to run when you take it out of the box, perhaps as soon as you are thinking about wearing it. After half an hour, you already have acceptable readings on the timegrapher.

Setting of the date is somewhat cumbersome with a very basic 'quick set', going back and forth a few hours over midnight.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

32mm, with 25j Felsa 4002, and without any further comment whatsoever.

Regards.


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

Elgin Deluxe 1950s + Shinola croc made in Detroit.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

There was so much rust that I had to cut the old stem into pieces to aid the removal of the movement from the case but I soon found a replacement stem in FRANCE!!!!
Bought it last Friday and it arrived today!!!! Fitted it and stuck the old crown on and, to be honest, it is good enough for me. I'm not a perfectionist; if I find one all well and good but this is so good in my eyes that everything has to have three exclamation marks !!! The case back is very tight and difficult to remove with just a case-back
knife tool!!! I had to sharpen a large screwdriver in an attempt to remove the back which led to an unnecessarily large amount of blood on the carpet which led to an unnecessarily protracted session with the VAX cleaner on Sunday afternoon which led to the revelation that the back can be removed quite easily with the chisel attachment on my Swiss army pen-knife !!! I am very glad that I managed to live to learn this because it was touch-and-go for a while.!!!









Still slightly rust-stained in places but on the whole pretty bloody (!!!!) good.!!!


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

These French Valjoux 773x chronographs can be a good entry-level value IMO. This one is in a 37mm SS case and has some nice style elements.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Finally!
My Komandirskie is "born again".

Actually it's a different watch that's the same (with different bezel).

Still on a Victory Day NATO from my in-laws!

I am finally wearing my Komandirskie again!

I love the color fade of this one, that's why ai wanted to wear it again.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

38mm of stainless steel


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Nps (Jan 3, 2017)

New pickup

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Nps said:


> New pickup
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Elgin is one of my favorites within the vintage pocket watches. I am so happy to see, that their new 'E'-logo has just one parallel line and not two, so it can not be mixed up with the Euro-sign of that rotten operetta-currency. The two lines there represent the regular line in the 'E' and the second one across indicates 'worthless'. Keep that in mind, when you think prices for watches denominated in Euro are going up. They are, in reality, falling in terms of monetary value. 
Whatever, your sun-tanned skin and the short pants tell me that you are presumably out of the Euro-zone anyway. 
Nice, easy to read watch.


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

33.75mm Raketa with 17j 2609.HA movement. Irredeemably dull, but as they all get at least one wearing, I’m stuck with this one for today.

Regards.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

thank you balaton & Shum for replies

wearing summer-ish newtimer today


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Aurea monopusher chonograph cal. Valjoux GHT, early or mid thirties. The Valjoux GHT movement is related to Valjoux 22 - actually, it seems to be its first version. The most obvious differences are the pushers and the number of teeth on the column wheel: one pusher for GHT, two pushers for 22; six teeth for GHT and nine for 22. Notice that Herr Ranfft refers to both versions as V. 22 - nevertheless, in all the ocasions I've seen pictures of early Valjoux chronograph layouts resembling V. 22, but with a single pusher, they were labeled V. GHT. Aside the number of pushers and the number of teeth on the column wheel, one must observe that the movements are identical.

According to Roland's website, Valjoux begun to manufacture these GHT/22 movements in 1914; since 1936, they were produced with two pushers.

The guy below is not a "true" vintage: only its movement is old. Case and dial were custom-made, including the see-through caseback. I picked it for me, nevertheless, because it looks really nice on the wrist and it bears a really rare and lovely movement.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

dspt said:


> thank you balaton & Shum for replies
> 
> wearing summer-ish newtimer today
> View attachment 13139393


Good grief!


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Arrived today


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Blue Manhattan









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Good morning...


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Today: *1970s BULOVA Accutron Quartz*, movement Bulova cal. 242 (produced in co-operation with Citizen). Should not be mixed up with the Accutron tuning fork watches.

Best day and date setting possible: Crown in middle position, clockwise advances the date, counter clockwise the day (two languages on the disk).

But even better: If the watch, after a while, is fast or slow (within 30 seconds either way), you simply push a button at the 00 time signal of a radio controlled watch or other precise time indication (TV etc.). The watch then runs twice as fast or stops and waits until in line again.

Genuine chicken feet wristband.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

1977 Caravelle Set-O-Matic, my second of two of these things. 37mm and with the Bulova 13UKCB electronic movement, namely a re-badged 7j ESA 9158.

Regards.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

wrong thread :-(


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

peatnick said:


> wrong thread :-(


Come on, you must be wearing something. ;-)


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

peatnick said:


> wrong thread :-(


Come on, you must be wearing something. ;-)


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

badbackdan said:


> Come on, you must be wearing something. ;-)


aye but modern, posting from phone, didn't realize i was in Vintage thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/~~~~~may-2018~wruw~~~bulova-accutron-caravelle~~~~-4696243.html#post46056051


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Funky and fun vintage Yema diver


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil today. Still in rehaul process,as seen on date alignment.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

I think that my "new" watch deserves some more photos

A nice anonymous dial ...



















...a steel case 37x24mm...










... a discretely finished movement ...










... maybe wouldn't justify a purchase, but ...










... such a case is not so easy to find ...










... therefore, with great satisfaction, I got it!


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

@bubba48: Amazing new watch! The case is phenomenal. Looks big for that period. What's the size of it? Also is it ARSA written on the movement?


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

...a steel case 37x24mm... ;-)

and yes, it's an Arsa movement


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil today.


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Good morning, with this...Made in Portugal:


----------



## KasperDK (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

36mm Kelton auto with what may have been a Timex date code inked inside the case back, but what remains of that is too far gone for me to make any sense of, I’m afraid.

Regards.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Just serviced...


----------



## Nacoga (Jan 13, 2017)

New watch day! All the way from California, a vintage Gruen veri-thin, I believe it is from 1941, but I have yet to open it to check the serial number.









When it arrived, it came on a period-correct stretch bracelet, with a surprising amount of stretch still left, and with a rather tarnished case (luckily it all wiped off).









I then put it on an dark brown NOS genuine alligator strap, which I think suits it rather nicely


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Nacoga said:


> ... I believe it is from 1941 ...
> ...
> When it arrived, it came on a period-correct stretch bracelet ...


I did not realize that stretch bracelets were used in the early 1940s. When were they first used?


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

[double post]


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Something very small today:



























E.F.M.(?) m.w., unknown cylinder movement

Maybe someone here has an idea regarding the movement?










Kind regards
Andreas


----------



## probep (Nov 8, 2015)

Vintage 18K Gold Zenith in the sunshine.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Astral Chronograph


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Ultra-chron today.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Omega Constellation ref. 168.027, cal. 564 (1969).


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Certina DS-2 model 5301










Calibre 25-661 circa 1971










Case back Turtle










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from a rainy day, Calgary, Canada


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

double post


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Good morning and i wish you a nice weekend


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Double post...
Sorry


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

33.6mm Raketa with the 17j 2609.HA movement. Probably 1980s and with an inscription on the case back which unfortunately I’m unable to translate.

I guess they must have churned out millions with this style of dial and, reasonably pleasing as it is, this one was plenty for me.

Regards.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Seiko 6139-6002 (mar/1972).


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Zenith that arrived yesterday.

I decided to store the old leather band that was on it. I fixed it but I just don't want it to get too worn out. I tried a modern one I had for a 20mm fixed lug...too bulky and too tight between the bar and case. So I slapped together a band last night in 15 min. It is simple, soft, comfortable, cheap, and does not stress the lugs. Crude but works. I will change out the Chicago nail screws to flat top steel ones when they arrive.










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

balaton said:


> Probably 1980s and with an inscription on the case back which unfortunately I'm unable to translate.


The language is Serbian. When you see a Slavic language inscription written in Latin alphabet, on a watch with an export dial not in Cyrillic, the reasonable assumption would be to check the inscription's meaning in Czech, Slovak, and the languages of former Yugoslavia, the accent over the S (to be pronounced "sh"). suggests one of these. "Za" ("for" or "behind", sometimes "beyond") is a preposition in multiple Slavic languages, so Romanian, not being one of them with its close proximity to Latin and French, is pretty much out of question, despite Romania having been a part of the Eastern Bloc and its language using this accent mark. Polish does not use the V-shaped accent over any letter, so it's out of question as well. This brings us back to Czech, Slovak and the languages of former Yugoslavia as the range of possibilities, and from there it's trial and error with the help of Google Translate.

For 10 years of work - Road Vehicle Factory "Goša"

FDV (Fabrika Drumskih Vozila) "Goša" is a vehicle (trailers, lorries) factory in Serbia, founded in 1975. That said, the watch would date to 1985 or later.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Back to this one- 1947 Tissot in a 14ct gold case.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1972 Bell-Matic


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Arrived today, 1970s ETERNA MATIC, movement ETERNA/ETA 2824, 25 jewels, high beat f = 28,800 A/h. I was looking around for a long time for my first Eterna in top condition, original crown etc. Have to find a wristband now, the one attached (not original) is too small. Perhaps I will go for a metal band. 19mm width between the lugs is always a problem when looking for special things like XL etc. (like all uneven numbers unfortunately in our part of the world).

I guess I have to study a little more the relationship between ETERNA and ETA to better understand the connection. ETA was, at some stage, something like a subsidiary (or sister company) of ETERNA. ETERNA continued to produce their own movements, whilst ETA was producing for others in the Swiss watch industry.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

mkws said:


> The language is Serbian. When you see a Slavic language inscription written in Latin alphabet, on a watch with an export dial not in Cyrillic, the reasonable assumption would be to check the inscription's meaning in Czech, Slovak, and the languages of former Yugoslavia, the accent over the S (to be pronounced "sh"). suggests one of these. "Za" ("for" or "behind", sometimes "beyond") is a preposition in multiple Slavic languages, so Romanian, not being one of them with its close proximity to Latin and French, is pretty much out of question, despite Romania having been a part of the Eastern Bloc and its language using this accent mark. Polish does not use the V-shaped accent over any letter, so it's out of question as well. This brings us back to Czech, Slovak and the languages of former Yugoslavia as the range of possibilities, and from there it's trial and error with the help of Google Translate.
> 
> For 10 years of work - Road Vehicle Factory "Goša"
> 
> FDV (Fabrika Drumskih Vozila) "Goša" is a vehicle (trailers, lorries) factory in Serbia, founded in 1975. That said, the watch would date to 1985 or later.


Many thanks. Great help, as usual.

Regards.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Elvis Silva said:


> Seiko 6139-6002 (mar/1972).
> 
> View attachment 13146703
> View attachment 13146709
> ...


















Regards,


----------



## mrs_LA (Mar 26, 2018)

Been longing for my first WRUW post here at the vintage forums. Here is my first vintage watch acquisition - a Benrus MIL-W-3818B that I've had a new crown and stem installed, along with a new army green NATO strap to complement it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Another of these 29j 2416 Kosmos-driven Poljot autos today. 

Someone thought enough of this watch to have had serviced at least three times by the same watchmaker, judging by the marks inside the case back and my own watchmaker has now given it another one, but without feeling the need to mark it any further.

Regards.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Possibly, like most others, my opinion of Everite watches is tainted by the association with H.Samuels and, for some reason, prawn sandwiches. This little watch from this morning's boot sale proves that, just because you've had one prawn sandwich, that doesn't mean that you've had them all.
The first clue to quality was the tre-tacche case back. This gave me an elevated expectation which I felt, logically, would probably be dashed. Not so. Inside the back cover hopes are re-kindled by the dust-cover and then, with this removed, the full glory of a good quality, 3-adjustment 8/240 (Peseux, I think, without checking) Swiss movement which is motoring along its perfectly paved Swiss course, keeping excellent time, as if on a promise in some far-flung mountain chalet.
It's nice to have ones preconceptions challenged.


----------



## Krogerfoot (Oct 23, 2016)

Banished from the living room for attempting to interest the kids in the royal wedding. Oh hey, that's Amal Clooney. Anyway, mazel tov.









1968 Omega Constellation


----------



## probep (Nov 8, 2015)

Zenith cal. 2542C, circa 1969, made in Besançon


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Mortima today. Cattin C66


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Back to the Labrador










Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

James A said:


> View attachment 13148533
> 
> View attachment 13148755
> 
> ...


Thank you, James! Indeed, she's so sexy... can't take my eyes of her. Actually, my wife is pretty jealous because of this.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Certina T+C in steely Summer outfit:



























CERTINA 'Town and Country' Automatic, ref. 5801 225, cal. 25-651

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

UFO


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Top of the mornin' gents


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Although it has an inscription from 1957, this cal. 135 was actually produced ca. 1951. It is one of the few that were made of the first series.


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

My latest acquisition.. 









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nacoga (Jan 13, 2017)

Wearing my 1973 Omega Geneve today, on a lovely black nubuck leather strap!









The strap was £7 from eBay so I didn't have high expectations. I actually thought it would be normal leather and not nubuck/suede, but after a few weeks it has broken in very nicely, and I think it really suits the watch.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

32mm with 30j Felsa 4000. 

Positively my last one of these and I can hear the collective sigh of relief from here.

Regards.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

I get up early(ish) on Saturdays and Sundays because of things like this - actually, these.
The wonderful colour of the Roamer dial is only slightly off-set, and the eagle-eyed might have noticed,by the fact that there is no crown; not normally a problem but this case is no ordinary case, it is a brevete waterproof case which requires the use of a two-part stem. That downside is off-set in turn - and quite handsomely - by the 18mm Bonklip bracelet which came with the watch,apparently unnoticed by the vendor as having value in itself. 
Having wound it with a screwdriver it has been running for the first time in probably a long time. The very cool, splayed lugs and this.....








.. just means that there is the anticipation of pleasures to come instead of the instant gratification gleaned from a fully-working boot-sale watch:I can live with that.

PS








1985 Blackout Swatch........Where?


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

slopingsteve said:


> View attachment 13152033
> 
> 
> I get up early(ish) on Saturdays and Sundays because of things like this - actually, these.
> ...


Can I give a 1/2-like to this post? ;-)


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Sporto









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

6139-6001..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Zenith that is 32.5mm w/o crown. First time I have worn it since getting it serviced some time ago as it has fixed lugs and I didn't get around to finding a strap for it until this weekend. It is definitely not for those (like my son) who don't like gold. Gold pie pan type dial and 18k case. Crown is Zenith Z in a star and I'm not sure if that is original or correct era but it is manufacturer correct at a minimum. Not sure what the movement number is and don't want to scratch the case up but I might have service pics of it (I hope). My best guess is 1950-60's?


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Just about to leave for a family reunion (my wife's folks). Wearing a 1980s Longines Quartz, movement Longines cal. L 950.2, gifted by a fellow member of watchuseek, showing everyone that my wife did not get married to a bum.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

36.5mm Seiko with 17j 7005A movement, a watch which, on the wrist, cleverly manages to emulate the colour of water.

Regards.


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Stuck at the airport in Chicago because of a flight delay....battery running low....what else does one do.....get a coffee and a shot of the watch on your wrist....










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Rolex Oyster Speedking Precision, cal. 1220 (1968).


----------



## KasperDK (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd been trying to wait patiently for a 50atmos or 100atmos Squale, but I got antsy and jumped on this one.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

badbackdan said:


> I'd been trying to wait patiently for a 50atmos or 100atmos Squale, but I got antsy and jumped on this one.


Fine, creamy patina... Congratulations, Dan, it's a beautiful specimen!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Something colourful.

Rubra with cheap EB8800 inside. Probably 70s Swatch equivalent.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Vintage Komandirskie.
Case type 33.

I like how slim they are. They sit nice and flat on the wrist, in spite of the sweet acrylic crystal.
And love the distortion of the old-skool crystal.


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

2165 from 1944 - Issued to Indian Civil Service / CS(I)


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Lucien Piccard GTO Seashark 600 on Novavit S.A. bracelet









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

J.E. Caldwell gold cap with Concord bumper movement.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil Super Automatic today.


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Valgine 25 J. Among my most favorite watches. Recently bought another for a reasonable price. For the most part, in the last year they have sky rocketed in price. With numbers ranging from 180 US to 500 US and up. Practically never the same design, if ever.
More often than not the name Valgine is attached to that of Richard Mille. (As in a "part of the Richard Mille Group") When nothing could be further from the truth. Valgine is the organizer and production house for RM watches and no longer makes any watches. They were also very scarce, with maybe 4 to 5 appearing on ebay at a time. Now there are perhaps 18 at a time. Just thought to point out an interesting watch phenomena. P&P


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Bungle in the jungle:



























Pallas Automatic 'Air Siam', cal. ETA 2789-1

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

A 17j Slava today. It’s 36mm, so I hadn’t really been expecting to find this 6 x 7.75’’’ 1600 movement inside. 

Regards.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

West End Keepsake Prima cal. FHF 684 (60's-70's).


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1970 Bulova-Accutron Snorkel 666 ft


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

Is it just me or, what's this trend showing monster size images on this thread. 
1. Even with broadband they take much longer to load, so I often move onto another thread -life's too short.
2. They look unnatural.
If you visit an art gallery you don't stand half a metre away from the picture and twist your head from side to side to capture the mood. 
Some of them look like forensic images from a crime scene showing details of where a rose bush cut your finger before the murder. 
30 year old watches look as though they 100 years old for no apparent reason - What's the point of that ?
Rant over, as today's light weight old friend got it's first outing this month.

1958 Enicar Seapearl Super Compressor


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Early 40s - Issued to Indian Civil Service / CS(I)


----------



## jimdon5822 (Apr 11, 2016)

Feeling Mod! 1964 Bulova American Eagle F.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Atlantic Varldsmastarur 36mm with Felsa 465 movement, 17 jewels, adjusted.

(As noted above, these are super large so i will try and figure out how to change settings on camera. Future pics will be smaller.)


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Paul Portinoux


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Quartz Darwil


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

1960s Indus De Luxe, ETA 2391 under the bonnet.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34mm Indian-made Timestar with its 17j Indo-French Time (Lorsa) P62A and a movement ring which should be ashamed of itself. 

I guess we can be as sniffy as we like about these things but when all’s said and done, they are able to fulfil their function every bit as well as most.

Regards.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

kazrich said:


> Is it just me or, what's this trend showing monster size images on this thread.
> 1. Even with broadband they take much longer to load, so I often move onto another thread -life's too short.
> 2. They look unnatural.
> If you visit an art gallery you don't stand half a metre away from the picture and twist your head from side to side to capture the mood.
> ...


I am downsizing all images with 'Irfanview' or other software (pixel size), that goes from 2 MB to 200 K or even below without any real loss of quality, especially on a computer screen or smart phone display.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Today: 1964 TISSOT SeaStar Automatic, movement Tissot cal. 4007, genuine Lizard wristband (I would, as a matter of principle, not buy such a product, but the watch came with it).

I am thankful for the day when I was at last enlighted and stopped putting money into this horological horror, bric-a-brac on marble (alabaster) bases, these distasteful fireplace clocks, and that's even a better (and smaller) example of what's collecting dust around the house.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Border-Reiver said:


> I am downsizing all images with 'Irfanview' or other software (pixel size), that goes from 2 MB to 200 K or even below without any real loss of quality, especially on a computer screen or smart phone display.


So do I. I take it the "big ones" come straight from users' smartphones. Unfortunately, the forum software doesn't resize automatically :-(

@ JimDon: that Bulova is so coooool!

For me, it's something post-warish today:



























RECTORY Chronograph, cal. Angelus 215

Gold case, vellum dial, copious amount of lume on the hour- and minute hands. This watch wasn't cheap back then ... and a lucky find on ebay ;-)

Regards
Andreas


----------



## RobW (Mar 28, 2010)

Waltham with a 36mm case and recently serviced 17-jewel movement from about 1968.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nacoga (Jan 13, 2017)

badbackdan said:


> I did not realize that stretch bracelets were used in the early 1940s. When were they first used?


Yeah, I was quoting the eBay listing without verifying it. I guess that stretch bracelets weren't made until the 50s, but either way it seems like this is definitely an old one!


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Tomcat1960 said:


> So do I. I take it the "big ones" come straight from users' smartphones. Unfortunately, the forum software doesn't resize automatically :-(


Precisely. When I take my pics from my phone, they come out huuuuuge! So, I've been using easy-resize.com to reduce them.

Today: Wyler-Vetta Incaflex cal. ETA 1132 (early 50's).


----------



## autoquartz (Sep 26, 2016)

Interesting Santima today.

Also, can anyone identify this movement?


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

autoquartz said:


> View attachment 13160225
> 
> 
> Interesting Santima today.
> ...


It's French - a derivative of the Cupillard 233-60, later FE (France Ebauches) 233-60. The number under the balance indicates that it's a 233-68, not listed in Ranfft.


----------



## autoquartz (Sep 26, 2016)

mkws said:


> It's French - a derivative of the Cupillard 233-60, later FE (France Ebauches) 233-60. The number under the balance indicates that it's a 233-68, not listed in Ranfft.


Very interesting, thank you! Is it a common ebauch or how would you describe it? Have no clue about French movements...


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Wittnauer Electro-Chron


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Border-Reiver said:


> Today: 1964 TISSOT SeaStar Automatic, movement Tissot cal. 4007, genuine Lizard wristband (I would, as a matter of principle, not buy such a product, but the watch came with it).
> 
> I am thankful for the day when I was at last enlighted and stopped putting money into this horological horror, bric-a-brac on marble (alabaster) bases, these distasteful fireplace clocks, and that's even a better (and smaller) example of what's collecting dust around the house.


Listen, if these bottles of wine are just gathering dust, then...........


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

balaton said:


> Listen, if these bottles of wine are just gathering dust, then...........


No, they are definitively not, unlike the drinking glas from the year 1632 in the top right hand corner, marked 'Compte de Harrach'. The Harrachs are/were an Austrian-Bohemian noble family. The wine tasted twice as good until I had to learn that it is a fake. There is just one thing worse than watches from India: antiques from Belgium.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Border-Reiver said:


> No, they are definitively not, unlike the drinking glas from the year 1632 in the top right hand corner, marked 'Compte de Harrach'. The Harrachs were a Czech Austro-German family in the Habsburg line. The wine tasted twice as good until I had to learn that is a fake. There is just one thing worse than watches from India: Antiques from Belgium.


Oh well. And a bit harsh on les pauvres Belges, surely?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

fiskadoro said:


> Wittnauer Electro-Chron
> 
> View attachment 13160329


Love the handset on that one!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Little blue Seiko DX to go with green-up!

I got this one to clean up and flip, but the more I wear it the more I like it.
It's comfortable, looks great, and keeps time too!


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Early 40' - Issued to Indian Civil Service / CS(I)


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Fixed lugs Rolex redial. Picture size is better I hope.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Cal. 12 for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

autoquartz said:


> Very interesting, thank you! Is it a common ebauch or how would you describe it? Have no clue about French movements...


Very common.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

1946 ref. MI 2214/9, cal. 30T2 PC AM


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

bubba48 said:


> Early 40' - Issued to Indian Civil Service / CS(I)


Beautiful! Movement pics?


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Balto Chronograph, cal. Excelsior Park 4 (late 40's / early 50's).


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Golana Chronograph


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Late 40s - Issued to Indian Civil Service / CS(I)


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

TGIF









Regards,


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Sicura Super Compressor


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Changed my mind.... Zenith Respirator X AF/P


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Green Manhattan









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil Special Flat Luxe UT6310


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ fiskadoro: gorgeous hands on that Wittnauer of yours! |>

For me it is another tiny Japanese:



























CITIZEN "Crystal Seven" Automatic, ref. ACSS 2813a-T, cal. 5204

Best regards,

Andreas


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Apologies for the number of images I’m including with this post, but I really wanted to share them. 

This 1950s Burgana 32mm oddity is just back from my watchmaker and now wearable again for the first time in who knows how long before coming to me four years ago as a non-runner with a scratched dial, a knackered leather band, and no case back. The case itself was, well you can see what that was like. It has lain untouched until now, and whilst the dial is still scratched, today’s images chart its journey from one end of the “you must be joking” scale, to the other.

Burgana seem to have been in business from 1942 (although Mikrolisk cites 1952) until 1997, but it is the movement, not in R.R.’s archive, which I find interesting - an uncommon Ebosa 27 bumper, claiming 21 jewels with the weight striking on steel pins rather than springs and what looks like a Neutro-Shock system. This movement was apparently described in a German magazine from 1952 as “a new Roskopf automatic” and elsewhere as “absolutely rare”.

So now, with some elbow grease, a generic screw-down case back (filed to fit), new crystal and band, it’s another one saved from the Horological Bin, thanks to my indispensable, if sometimes reluctant, watchmaker.

Regards.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

balaton said:


> Apologies for the number of images I'm including with this post, but I really wanted to share them.
> 
> This 1950s Burgana 32mm oddity is just back from my watchmaker and now wearable again for the first time in who knows how long before coming to me four years ago as a non-runner with a scratched dial, a knackered leather band, and no case back. The case itself was, well you can see what that was like. It has lain untouched until now, and whilst the dial is still scratched, today's images chart its journey from one end of the "you must be joking" scale, to the other.
> 
> ...


What is pictured in the logo? I can't quite make it out.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1969 Seiko World Time 6117


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

Elvis Silva said:


> Balto Chronograph, cal. Excelsior Park 4 (late 40's / early 50's).
> 
> View attachment 13163187
> View attachment 13163189


Hello Elvis, That's a nice watch. Can you please post it on our Excelsior Park thread ?


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

kazrich said:


> Hello Elvis, That's a nice watch. Can you please post it on our Excelsior Park thread ?


Of course, my dear. Done already. Actually, I had shown some pictures of this very watch on the EP thread before. The ones I've just uploaded are better quality.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Oh my gawsh!
It truly was brought back from the dead.
What a piece. Kudos to you and your watchmaker!


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

badbackdan said:


> What is pictured in the logo? I can't quite make it out.


Hi Dan, it seems to be a pitched-roofed 4-sided tower (or steeple) in a shield. I had wondered if it was some landmark building in Bettlach, but I'm not instantly finding anything similar in online images of the town. TBH, my research isn't terribly far advanced.

Cheers.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Oh my gawsh!
> It truly was brought back from the dead.
> What a piece. Kudos to you and your watchmaker!


Hi there, and thank you most kindly. (I'm assuming, perhaps wrongly, that you are referring to the Burgana?!)

Regards.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Longines, 1951.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry if I missed this, but is 80s vintage yet? All I have learned is this was a limited edition for the Italian market. I couldn't find much other information.


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

@balaton really cool movement in this Burgana!

yesterday








and an older pic from last week. I remember there was a nice animated image, showing tuning fork in action, but can't find it now, may be someone can help me out?








P.S. I actually enjoy large-sized images. They don't get bigger than your screen anyway. and for a daily thread I find it totally appropriate to neglect any editing of the image before you post


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

6139-7002 with beautiful resist dial..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Zenith cal 135 ca. 1956


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

dspt said:


> @balaton really cool movement in this Burgana!
> 
> yesterday
> View attachment 13167697
> ...


You are a bit mistaken here. The dimensions of the image are not that important as they will be kept within the limits of the page, but what's more important is the pixel size per inch (resolution). Your images are over 1,2MB and over 650K, which is totally unnecessary. It's especially a problem, if images are sent directly from smart-phones without editing and come along with 2MB. Such images are slowing down the download time for the entire thread. They can be substantially reduced (even when keeping the 'impresive' dimension) for the benefit of all without any visible loss in quality on computer screens, tablets etc. If all would come along with unedited images 500K+ or higher (from external links or stored at WUS), it wouldn't be much fun to be here or the website operators would have to impose limits. And keep in mind, that the audience here comes from all over the world and not all have the very latest high-speed internet connections, even in certain locations of highly industrialized countries.

P.S. It's also the other way around. Especially a 'daily thread' with a high frequency of visitors should be kept clean and fast. What you also might not know, putting in at lot of large images (pixel wise) is a favorite pasttime of some forum trolls who want to disturb the fun (of course, your intentions are not of that nature and solely based on misunderstanding).

Perhaps someone will make and educational sticky to that effect, as this is a general subject which does not belong here.


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

there are threads of different nature on WUS forums, some are discussions, some are about showing pictures of the watches. this thread is definitely of the second kind, and the idea is to show the watch you are wearing today. Of course, if I'll just write "I'm wearing Aureole kingmaster 25jewels", that would only take less then kilobyte of bandwidth AND answer the WRUW question, but would it really make sense?
Complaining about image sizes in an image thread is like attending rock concert and complaining about high noise level. it is EXPECTED and NATURAL this thread is pic heavy. Personally, I enjoy the possibility to open some images posted here separately and zoom into some details. I do agree, that some pics are EXCESSIVELY large, and would benefit from downsizing. But once again, this is a very specific thread, where the rules are to post the watch the day you wear it or with a little delay. Asking from everyone here to edit pics before uploading basically means significantly less people contribbuting, as many will not go through additional chores.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

A gift from a fellow member of this forum 


















Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34.13mm of not very much really. With its 17j 2609.HA and no bells or whistles whatsoever.

Regards.


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

dspt said:


> there are threads of different nature on WUS forums, some are discussions, some are about showing pictures of the watches. this thread is definitely of the second kind, and the idea is to show the watch you are wearing today. Of course, if I'll just write "I'm wearing Aureole kingmaster 25jewels", that would only take less then kilobyte of bandwidth AND answer the WRUW question, but would it really make sense?
> Complaining about image sizes in an image thread is like attending rock concert and complaining about high noise level. it is EXPECTED and NATURAL this thread is pic heavy. Personally, I enjoy the possibility to open some images posted here separately and zoom into some details. I do agree, that some pics are EXCESSIVELY large, and would benefit from downsizing. But once again, this is a very specific thread, where the rules are to post the watch the day you wear it or with a little delay. Asking from everyone here to edit pics before uploading basically means significantly less people contribbuting, as many will not go through additional chores.


Can't help but disagree with every statement that you have made.
1. Nobody is suggesting that written watch descriptions are the way forward. 
2. ' Complaining about image size is like complaining about noise at a rock concert ' ? 
What's needlessly slowing down a website got to do with noise at a rock concert ?
3. It's EXPECTED and NATURAL ?
It's not expected because at least 98% of contributors already restrict their images to an acceptable size.
It's not natural because it's not 'natural' for a 40 mm watch when observed on the wrist to appear to an observer as a 200mm watch on a computer monitor
4.Significantly less people would contribute to the thread because of the chore of resizing ?
Maybe 1- 2% might find it a chore (if that ). The rest of us will benefit from being able to download pages far quicker, especially those with slow connections.

Incidently, I agree with all of the sentiments expressed by Border- Reiver above.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree that unnecessarily large images are not a good idea, and for people who are tech-savvy, there is really no justification for posting massive files in a thread like this, where there is no need to inspect the images at high resolution. On the other hand, when someone is asking members to look closely at the details of a dial, it is very helpful to have large files and high resolution images. 

So there are subtleties here, and to be fair, the Forum rules and guidelines say nothing about image size, except for within signatures. Also, some members are probably not tech-savvy, and I think we need to give more specific guidelines before scolding people for violating standards. 

Personally, I find watchuseek slow to load in general (e.g. compared to other forums), regardless whether it is a thread or the home screen. I suspect it's an issue with the website host or the forum software. But it's true that pages with very large images are especially slow to load, and it's not fun. I suppose that we could give a suggested limit (e.g. 1080 pixels) for image dimensions, just for the WRUW thread. Or the limit could be in terms of file size. However, unless we put the limit right in the title of the thread, most people wouldn't be aware of it.


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

I wonder how exactly someone came to a conclusion that "at least 98% of contributors already restrict their images to an acceptable size". what methodology and tools were used to come to precisely 98%, not 97 or 99. If this number is correct, however, there's no need to discuss anything, as the 2% can not produce any significant impact on the thread, and we can ignore this issue.
But I'm afraid this strange number is just an indicator of how grounded in reality are your arguments.

Also, I find recurring reference to "natural size of the watch" really strange. I attach bellow an image, where the watch is shown close to its natural size - 45mm (though the result you will see will vary depending on the device you use - just put a ruler on your screen to see if this is close). Is this really the way you'd prefer watches to be pictured here? I definitely don't.


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

Can you guess the dial colour? 



































[/quote]


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi guys, 

The discussion about image size has been getting me a bit concerned. I am most decidedly not tech-savvy and don’t have a phone which can take images. Instead, for my daily WRUW, I have to use an old compact camera and then transfer them to my PC from where I can then upload them to the thread. 

From looking at “Properties”, my camera produces images which are all 2592 x 1944 pixels and a resolution of 180dpi, so I hope that they aren’t causing download issues for other members as I wouldn’t know how to change them.

Regards.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

balaton said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The discussion about image size has been getting me a bit concerned. I am most decidedly not tech-savvy and don't have a phone which can take images. Instead, for my daily WRUW, I have to use an old compact camera and then transfer them to my PC from where I can then upload them to the thread.
> 
> ...


It doesn't bother me, but those files are certainly larger than necessary. An easy workaround might be to change the resolution setting directly on your camera. Most cameras have this ability.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

badbackdan said:


> It doesn't bother me, but those files are certainly larger than necessary. An easy workaround might be to change the resolution setting directly on your camera. Most cameras have this ability.


Thanks Dan. I may need to ask one of the kids how to do that.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Watching my son run round the soccer field.


P.S Bad luck Liverpool and hope Salah has a speedy recovery.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

balaton said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The discussion about image size has been getting me a bit concerned. I am most decidedly not tech-savvy and don't have a phone which can take images. Instead, for my daily WRUW, I have to use an old compact camera and then transfer them to my PC from where I can then upload them to the thread.
> 
> ...


Try going to Menu Set on your camera. The menu usually asks - Picture size. Many camera's will then advise the appropriate size. i.e largest is for high quality poster size images etc.Just choose medium or small, experiment and
post here to view the result. If you use an image hosting site like Flickr, when copying your image it asks you what size you want to copy.
You may find this helpful.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/image-size-photos-uploaded-wus-question-905233.html

Summer's coming so lunchtime today it's 1966 Enicar Sherpa Graph with Valjoux 72.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

37mm Ackro “De Luxe” (oh yes!) with its 1j Baumgartner 866. 

The brand isn’t recorded in Mikrolisk and whilst a cloak of anonymity isn’t particularly helpful, it’s perhaps understandable when it comes to things like this one today.

Regards.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ balaton: now that caliber in your Burgana is TRULY rare - not even my indispensable Hamp mentions it, nor is it contained in 1972's Flume K3 (where I find several other Ebosa movements. The pin pallet was alive and well back then.)

Regarding image size: I always finish my photographs using good old Microsoft Paint (still part of older Windows releases up to Win 7 at least). Here I can cut and resize photographs very easily. I deem this the better was than to set my camera to smaller resolution.)

For me it's a not-so-rare chronograph today:



























LEONIDAS Chrongraph, cal. Valjoux 22

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Whaddyathink?
My 1954 Seamaster with a manual 420 movement, which I have already posted, but, as it has not left my wrist for the last few weeks, I will remind you of:








When I bought it, the ebay listing said that they thought the crown was not original, so the question is this: Is it realistic to expect to find another, original crown for a manual-wind watch that is 64 years old? A watch such as this could have expected to have been wound perhaps 60 (years) x 365 = 21900 times over the course of its life. If each daily wind required 20 (say) part-turns of the crown, we are looking at nearly half a million actions that would cause wear on the crown. Would an original crown be in an identifiable state, let alone in a state that you could sell it on, after that sort of life. I am not a metallurgist, and do not have a lot of experience of Omegas, so I would interested to know what the members think.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ balaton: now that caliber in your Burgana is TRULY rare - not even my indispensable Hamp mentions it, nor is it contained in 1972's Flume K3 (where I find several other Ebosa movements. The pin pallet was alive and well back then.)
> 
> Regarding image size: I always finish my photographs using good old Microsoft Paint (still part of older Windows releases up to Win 7 at least). Here I can cut and resize photographs very easily. I deem this the better was than to set my camera to smaller resolution.)
> 
> ...


Many thanks, Andreas, for your input on the Ebosa 27. You may have seen this thread on the Uhrforum from a couple of years ago: https://uhrforum.de/unglaublich-stiftanker-pendelautomatik-t205447 (not sure why the hyperlink isn't working, but you may get to it via your browser).

Also, many thanks to you and others for the suggestions about image re-sizing. I'll have a think about what to do.

Regards.

EDIT. Hyperlink now working after posting this.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

balaton said:


> 34.13mm of not very much really. With its 17j 2609.HA and no bells or whistles whatsoever.
> 
> Regards.


My first watch as a child in the 70s was probably one of these: I knew it was a small simple Russian with those numbers.

I've since owned a similar styled Luch 2209. I love the elegant simplicity

Thanks for posting, balaton


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> My first watch as a child in the 70s was probably one of these: I knew it was a small simple Russian with those numbers.
> 
> I've since owned a similar styled Luch 2209. I love the elegant simplicity
> 
> Thanks for posting, balaton


And thank you, OhDark30, for commenting! Not sure if there are still small, simple, Russians nowadays.

Regards.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

This helps wake me up in the morning


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

In a thread from January this year, our good Doctor Ranfft extolled some of the virtues and highlighted many of the vices of the short-lived (1960/61) Westclox 3-button "Watchlarm" (a rather inelegant name) and ended by asking if anyone had one which actually worked: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/disposable-beauty-westclox-w5-alarm-4616145.html.

Well dear Roland, if you ever see this post, I can tell you that thanks to a friend and fellow-member who kindly gave me the opportunity to acquire his, I now have this fully-functioning 33mm example as today's wearer. There is speculation that Junghans may have been involved in the design of its 33mm German-made case. My watchmaker provides the image of the W5 movement, and other tech details are courtesy of R.R.'s archive, here: bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Westclox W5

I don't know how many of these things were produced (retailing for $17.95 in 1960) or are still above ground today, but it seems that Westclox didn't make any money on them due to difficulty in manufacture and any profits being swallowed by warranty repairs. Knowing my watchmaker's antipathy towards pin lever movements - "I thought I was finished with (expletive deleted) pin levers long ago and then you came along" - and having decided against a service just now, wrist-time for this one will be need to be carefully rationed.

Regards.


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Just old Seiko..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

balaton said:


> "I thought I was finished with (expletive deleted) pin levers long ago and then you came along"


Hahaha ... pretty much what my watchmaker said when I turned up with that batch of Timexes 

Not quite as cheap, but probably "budget" in its days:



























EXPONENT Automatic, cal. Lorsa P76A

Wearing it on a chain bracelet to honor the first day of this short working week ;-)

Kind regards
Andreas


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Hahaha ... pretty much what my watchmaker said when I turned up with that batch of Timexes
> 
> Not quite as cheap, but probably "budget" in its days:
> 
> ...


Sounds like we're using the same watchmaker. I can't begin to tell you what mine said when I brought my Timexes to him in the early days but suffice to say that being pursued by a grumpy man brandishing a lump hammer is not an edifying sight.

BTW, love the blue cardinals on your Exponent, not a brand I've seen before.

Regards.


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

2639 from 1951


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

GTO Seashark 600 again.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Have a nice day!


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Omega ref. 2603-4, cal. 266 (1953). I had a new crystal put on it. Poor thing, it deserved some care!


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

A rainy Tuesday in Alabama today.


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

Hot and sticky in Hampshire today, so this 1970's Bradley lightweight Micky is the order of the day.



















Wonder if Tom Hanks still has his ?


----------



## Sam-C-NYC (Apr 15, 2015)

Sansoni7 said:


> Have a nice day!


Nice military dial! Perfect patina too. Any idea on the year on this one?


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

May in Zurich


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Breaking in a new strap.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Dynasty 7734


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Have a nice day....


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sansoni7 said:


> Have a nice day....


Nice watch.

Is it from Portugal?


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Hi
It was bought in Portugal ( because of the mark) anda probably was a «portuguese brand» as Said, Fesa, Otar.....


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

It's a driver's watch today on this hot early-summer, bicycle day ;-)



























SEIKO 'Bullhead' Chronograph, ref. 6138-0040, cal. 6138B

Best regards, and enjoy your bank holiday weekend!

Andreas


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Another French-made FeDeX for today, probably from the 1950s and, at 35mm, the largest of my three examples. Believed to be the only brand from Fernand Briot, established in 1913 in Charquemont, later becoming Briot et Cie in 1931 and finally Briot-Amstutz in 1959 before disappearing in the 1970s. 

All different movements in mine; an ETA 2409, a Cupillard (FE) 233-60 and now this one with a 17j Lorsa P62.

Regards.


----------



## joeabroad (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Orient SK ref. KW 469617A-7B PT cal. 46941 (early 70's).


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Super Kontiki diver from late 1960s.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Seiko Lord Marvel 36000


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## bqtime (May 4, 2011)

abzack said:


> View attachment 13179139


that alarm with an Omega Dynamic shape


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

bqtime said:


> that alarm with an Omega Dynamic shape


I don't remember seeing another one like it.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 6458-6000 mid-size 38mm 1983 Kanji


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Gubelin Calatrava style with Peseux Caliber 320 movement.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Light and easy hi-beat for me, too, on this hot-and-humid May 31:



























Mido "Ocean Star Datometer" Automatic, ref. 9369, cal. 1157 OCD (aka AS 1920)

Thank you very much, my dear fellows, for all your wonderful contributions to this thread! |>

Regards
Andreas


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

My self-imposed task of a different daily wearer since first joining the WRUW fun last July has come to a temporary end and it’s time for me to revisit some earlier ones (re-offenders, you may say) which I’d like to wear again. Like this 1940s Licar, 37mm, with a 16j (?) Lorsa 237B and probably French-made for the home market. 

Unfortunately, t’interweb seems to be silent on all things ”Licar”.

Regards.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

It's the Omega that's got the honour on the last day of May










Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiscoVolante (May 30, 2018)

My new Omega on Cork


----------



## DiscoVolante (May 30, 2018)

DiscoVolante said:


> My new Omega on Cork


Try again...


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

DiscoVolante said:


> Try again...
> View attachment 13182865


Nice. Do you know the movement housed in this piece?

Regards,


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Steel and gold


----------



## DiscoVolante (May 30, 2018)

James A said:


> Nice. Do you know the movement housed in this piece?
> 
> Regards,


Cal. 861!


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

DiscoVolante said:


> Try again...
> View attachment 13182865


Ref. ST 145.018, I presume?


----------



## DiscoVolante (May 30, 2018)

mkws said:


> Ref. ST 145.018, I presume?


Correct!







Does anyone know how to make the images not appear sideways?


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

A family LIP saturday

Me...










...my wife and...










...my daughter


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

wrong post


----------

